# the bats vs the clean new zealand pop



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love *The clean* more i like the twangy, everything could happen and all these funny title , they remind me of the beatles same goes whit* the Bats* ,free all monsters song.

old school pop-rock that is eerie and funny ect

You guys like like em too? on TC?

for pop music it's pop i can stand and lisen whiteout b*****g (mind my language).

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't know any of these, my fav NZ band is Split Enz - now that's a band Strange should do a thing on...
Maybe you could put some examples of the bats & the clean up

You know this song was banned by the BBC???


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't know any of these, my fav NZ band is Split Enz - now that's a band Strange should do a thing on...
> Maybe you could put some examples of the bats & the clean up
> 
> You know this song was banned by the BBC???


Another great non-american or English band that I love!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Another great non-american or English band that I love!


Kiwi Man Kiwi, you don't want to meet a rather large Maori in a dark alley and say that!


----------

